# Baggio, Zone 7, Milan



## Scotalian (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi, 

Is there anyone on here who can provide me with some info on areas of Milan, specifically Baggio? I have found a nice looking flat there and like the idea that it is greener than many areas of Milan (and is perfect for my two dogs) but I'm not sure if it's a safe area? I know it's a fair distance from the centre, but I'm happy to travel to find a more suitable property. 

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## ACGemelli (May 10, 2013)

Baggio is not such a safe place..they say "vieni a baggio se corraggio" come to baggio if you are courageous..
If you like geen areas try QT8..


----------



## Marcomar (Jun 7, 2013)

I agree with ACGemelli, Baggio is an ugly and unsafe place. They also discovered there is a clandestine landfill of chemical waste down there, so I suggest you to stay far away. Places I suggest you to avoid are Baggio, Bisceglie, Lorenteggio, Barona, Famagosta, Rogoredo, Maciachini-Affori and in general all the North area of the city. I suggest you QT8, San Siro and Trenno areas are the greenest. I also love the area from Buonarroti to Cairoli and the area between Porta Romana to Porta Venezia, but these are more expensive.
Another green area is San Donato Milanese, but to me it looks very decay and sad.
Good luck and remeber *"Baggio coraggio"*


----------

